# guess who these two old fogies are...creepy...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

whoa...would you let your children accept candy from these guys...???...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The top one looks like Paul Stanley, photo shopped a bit.

Can't place the bottom picture--but he looks familiar.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Is that a bald Gene Simmons??? I'm sure that is Shannon Tweed next to him.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

say what??? that IS Gene and Paul!!

hahaha...

i saw Paul on TV the other day...some interview and they were walking in his house...he had a crop top, so on stage he definately wears a wig...but this is interesting...

got any details?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

one of my facebook friends...phil-x...posted pics of some of the people he's met as a session guitarist...i couldn't believe what i was seeing...gene and paul definitely look different these days...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't see the pix right now, but Gene has always looked like one of those old guys I would see at afternoon services in synagogue who wanted the service to be over faster because he was constipated and sensed imminent reflief on the way.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> whoa...would you let your children accept candy from these guys...???...



Almost the Telly Savalas and Yul Brenner of our time:


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

have you heard their new tune?
" i wanna rock'n'roll all night
and Rogaine every day!"


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I was sure that was Paul Stanley, and so my first thought for the second one was Gene Simmons, but when I looked at it more closely it didn't really look like him--and I thought it looked like someone else I couldn't place--still not sure who I was thinking of.

But the Paul Stanley picture was immediately obvious to me.

And Yul & Telly were better preserved...


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Is that Gene because as far as I know he still has his hair? unless he shaved his head for a charity event or something, but I would think he is too vaine to do that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually, he looks better without it. The hair always made him look like some sort of badger-human hybrid.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> whoa...would you let your children accept candy from these guys...???...


Paul Stanley and Gene Simmons....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Actually, he looks better without it. The hair always made him look like some sort of badger-human hybrid.


I am so glad I hadn't just taken a drink--my monitor would be splattered with it now...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What you consider an old fogey is entirely relative. This is closer to the definition IMO.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> What you consider an old fogey is entirely relative. This is closer to the definition IMO.


i'm considered an old fogey...by my teenage daughter...

it's just that when i first saw the gene and paul pics...they looked like they just came off serving a long stretch at alcatraz...you'd think that with all their riches they might wanna spring for some plastic surgery...or at least wear the kiss makeup...all the time...

i guess that's one advantage to wearing the face paint...you never "age'...when you're on stage...!!!...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, I hope that is fotoshoped!
Didn't read the entire post.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

That second one HAS to be Gene Simmons. You can clearly see that's Shannon Tweed in the car with him.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've showed this thread to some people--well the first post only at first--and everyone has known it's Paul Stanley--and from there most at least guess the second is Gene--kind of like I did--except I talked myself out of it being Gene for some reason.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

With Paul Stanley, it's not just the short haired late middle aged face,... it's the suit, man! A Bay Street Suit! My POV though. I haven't owned a suit that fits in 12 years. I think I last wore a tie about 7 years ago at a funeral. Haven't worn a tie at the last five funerals I've been to.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i don't know...maybe paul stanley reminds me of mister burns...and gene reminds me of doctor evil...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Both Are Photoshop images. Paul's nicely done, but Gene's one is just bad...hehe. But even Paul's pict is easy to spot, check the forehead..we see where HIS meet the other image quite easily. TO be honnest it's part of my work doing these kinda of images so i can spot it easily.

Gene REALY need to actually get rid of HIS own hair, he's got the Trump syndrome thinking..HEY..i look cool with REALY shitty hair..LOL


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I mentioned it right off the top they looked photoshopped--especially the picture of Gene--look at the top of his head--it's fuzzy.

But they are amusing.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the photo of Paul is real... not sure about Gene though. Gene's hair looks so bad these days that I kinda assumed it was a wig, but then again, if you were gonna wear a wig you'd at least make it look good. So who knows.

I showed the photos to a young KISS fan at work and he was thoroughly confused: "Why would they do that (_shave their heads_) when they're going on tour this summer?" and I explained that "they" didn't do anything... it's a little something called nature.

In my opinion, it's ludicrous to think that these guys DON'T wear wigs.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

it is obvious that they wear wigs for this shows, it is not like they all have long metal hair now... although I think Gene might just go with his hair with extensions if that.


----------

